
Chrome keeps refreshing my tabs. any idea why - paulpauper
Not sure where else to ask this<p>Over the past 2 days I&#x27;ve noticed a very annoying problem: Chrome keeps refreshing idle tabs whenever I click them. This is extremely annoying because I sometimes have form data on these tabs which then gets reset when the page refreshes. Why is this happening? Any way to fix this problem? restarting Chrome and computer does not help.
======
andor
This might be to save memory. Tabs you don't use are freed, and reloaded when
you open them again. Take a look at Chrome's task manager, it shows the memory
consumption for each process.

~~~
paulpauper
I suspect it's a memory problem, but I just noticed this about 2 days ago and
is there a way to make chrome not do this? I like having many tabs open

~~~
Turing_Machine
Get more memory?

Safari on iOS does this, too. If memory gets low, inactive tabs get flushed,
then reloaded if you switch back to them.

